

Google Health: A Quick Hands-On Look - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/19/google-health-a-quick-peek/

======
mynameishere

      1. Scrape Merck Manual.
      2. Render lists.
      3. Add that google *sparkle*.
      4. Data Mine FTW!!!

